# VCR Panasonic NV-HS830 Problems



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi I bought a 2nd hand VCR on ebay from UK.
I live in sweden.

I got problems with the VCR.

I cant restart the Autosetup. To setup sweden as my locatiion. I think it is set to UK now.

I was wondering if you can reset the vcr to Factory settings ?
Maybe this will do the trick.

When I setup Autotuning. The Vcr cant found any TV station.
Maybe this is why I need to set it to my location ?
I got a analog antenna. And it works for the TV.

I Cant access the User ID. It need four digits to access.

Where can I found a servicemanuel for this VCR ?

I hope someone can help.

Kindly Regards
Anders


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi alfdeejay and welcome to TSF :wave:

You can get the manual from here (*Link*), I recommend saving it as a .PDF for offline browsing :wink:

Assuming your VCR is fully working, a quick browse through showed that you can reset to factory-defaults, set language, manual/auto tuning etc.


----------



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

WereBo said:


> Hi alfdeejay and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> You can get the manual from here (*Link*), I recommend saving it as a .PDF for offline browsing :wink:
> 
> Assuming your VCR is fully working, a quick browse through showed that you can reset to factory-defaults, set language, manual/auto tuning etc.



Hello WereBo.

Thanks for you answer.
I got the usermanual but I cant find to reset to factory settings.

Yes its works fine looks like new inside and outside 
The mechanism works good. No problems.

Regards Alf


----------



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

alfdeejay said:


> Hello WereBo.
> 
> Thanks for you answer.
> I got the usermanual but I cant find to reset to factory settings.
> ...


I think I found it I will try to reset the VCR.

Regards Alf


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The reset section is on P. 19/26, '*To Restart the Auto Setup, Restart the Download or Return the VCR to the Shipping Condition*' :wink:


----------



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

WereBo said:


> The reset section is on P. 19/26, '*To Restart the Auto Setup, Restart the Download or Return the VCR to the Shipping Condition*' :wink:


Thanks. I just found it too. 
I hope the tuner will found my TV stations.
I will try it 

Regards 
Alf


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted please :thumb:


----------



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

Unfortunately, it did not work 
After doing as it says in the user manual.
After putting in the power cord, goes the video in the "Tuning Auto Setup" again. But it will not find any TV channels.
The manual says that you should be able to choose the country for the first time that you connect video. What else can I do next? Do I need a service manual ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried searching around for a service manual, but I can't find any for your specific VCR model :sigh: - Unless you have a workshop full of digital test equipment, it wouldn't do much good anyway, apart from showing how to dismantle/reassemble the unit.

Another point to consider if you bought the VCR second-hand, that this fault might be the reason why it was sold :sad:


----------



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

WereBo said:


> I tried searching around for a service manual, but I can't find any for your specific VCR model :sigh: - Unless you have a workshop full of digital test equipment, it wouldn't do much good anyway, apart from showing how to dismantle/reassemble the unit.
> 
> Another point to consider if you bought the VCR second-hand, that this fault might be the reason why it was sold :sad:


Hi. I have looked inside the VCR.The Video looks very new, as it was played very little.

I've talked with a service technician here in Sweden. I bought the VCR from a seller in the UK. 
He said that in UK they only watch the analog UHF-band. 
He explained that the tuner of the video has only the UHF band and it can not replace the tuner in the VCR. The VCR is not for sweden market he says.
I will not record analogue TV network as often so its not so importent to have a tuner who works in sweden. Maybe If can find an Analog TV Box that I can connect to the videos scart input.
I have order a Analog/digital box for free view. I hope I can use that one to the VCR for recording Analog TV Channels.

Where can get information what kind of Tuner the VCR has ?
I got the sernr.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My apologies alfdeejay but I'll have to leave your questions open to other members now, I've never worked on VCRs and haven't got any other ideas now :sigh: - Hopefully a more knowledgeable reader can chip in on this.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*According to the world standards site your VCR purchase will work in Sweden as far as the video standards (PAL). However the setup aspect of the model in question is not likely to be compatible with your current broadcasts. *

*It may not have the capability to conform to your locality standards. Most countries have converted to digital broadcast standards which most VCR's were never intended to handle. A converter box may solve the issue for you, but it could be that the VCR will not get past the setup screen(s) to determine that. Have you tried to exit the setup procedure and simply PLAY a properly recorded tape?*

*According to WikiPedia, "Digital terrestrial television was launched in Sweden in 1999. The shutdown of the analogue equivalent started on September 19, 2005, and was finalized on October 15, 2007."*

*By the above information, your VCR will not be able to use any TV broadcasts presently available without some sort of converter. Short of exiting the setup screen and using the VCR as it is, you should only be able to record and play tapes on an older ANALOG TV product, or through some sort of converter on newer equipment. VCR standards never anticipated or included the development of digital broadcast standards which have ensued since about 2005-2008.*

*I worked for a major VCR manufacturer up through the early 1990's and came across such issues back then, but have been "out of the loop" as far as current capabilities because I do not have domestic TV equipment. I only download and play TV shows now. Most VCR's were produced ONLY for operation within a specific country unless it was a "worldwide capable" special model, of which many were produced.*

*I haven't dealt with any "off the air" TV since 2004 myself, when a regional hurricane destroyed ALL of the then current broadcast capability in the area. I refused to pay the resulting much higher fees for the new digital cable system that developed. :nonono:*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Converters cost around $50.00 U.S. but I wouldn't risk the purchase with a used VCR. In our country, when the conversion to digital came about, residents could get 2 free converters.


----------

